# TBG CZ Shoot in Culloden today: Pictures in this thread



## eucalyptusbird (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi everyone, its Michelle  - Todd Cooks wife.

What a wonderful time the whole family had today at the Culloden shoot!

We truly look forward to these get togethers, just knowing we are going to get to be with all of you and share something we love is a true Blessing.

I am especially thankful for the wonderful influence this has on Rachel and Ethan.

I am looking forward to the Banquet and TBG shoot first Sunday in March and I hope to see many of you there.

warm regards,
Michelle (aka eucalyptusbird)


----------



## Skunkhound (Feb 16, 2013)

It was great shooting with you and your family today, even if it was an embarrassing round for me. See ya at the banquet.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 16, 2013)

Michelle, as I told you today, I love seeing entire families participate in this sport we so dearly love. It is truly refreshing to see you and Todd bring your entire clan along on these shoots and events. The men and women of our sport are great role models for the younger generation and obviously you and Todd already know that.

I had a fantastic day today also. Thanks to all the hands that made it happen!!! I have a few pic's I hope to post up tomorrow.


----------



## eucalyptusbird (Feb 16, 2013)

It was a bit rough for me too!  But we figured some important things out.  First my arrows are way too stiff for my laminated bow, once we changed from a 600 spine to a 400 spine they shot MUCH better (big thanks for Billy Hudson ).  At Appling last year we bought some new arrows for me and my shooting just fell apart.  We couldn't figure out what int he world had happened.  Now we know, thankfully.  

We also realized that my self bow is drawing more like around 50+ lbs rather than 44.  No wonder I was struggling!  Still that self bow shoots like a dream, Todd is a genius as far as I am concerned


----------



## WildWillie (Feb 16, 2013)

I had a blast today.And Michelle the change was from 400 to 600 spine.I'm glad I could help.


----------



## greenman20 (Feb 16, 2013)

Had an awesome time with wild willie and justin. many thanks to dan for the instruction on knapping !


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you all for coming. It sure was a good day.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 16, 2013)

It was great to see all of you today. We had a great time!


----------



## StringRash (Feb 17, 2013)

Today was my 1st shoot in Culloden and my 1st TBG shoot. I met some new folks and had a great time shooting. Thanks to everyone who put on this event. You did an outstanding job.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 17, 2013)

*A wonderful time*

Thank you to all that helped to put on this event. As always we had a fantastic time. I finally got to meet so many folks that I have only had the chance to interact with on this forum. I also got to see many of you that have become good friends over the last couple of years. 

I have said it before but it is important to repeat it here, you folks are the kind of people that I wish I could expose my son to every day of his life. The young couple that I brought along (Evan and Cassie) were floored by how friendly everyone was to them. Evan brought home a new to him long bow and Cassie is now looking hard for something in the 25#-35# range. They are HOOKED! 
Driving home I could't help but think how lucky they were to find you folks this early in their young lives. It also warmed my heart to see all those families out there shooting together.

Thanks again.

Here is a picture of my boy who is now captivated by bow building and knapping. Looks like we will be coming to some bow building sessions...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 17, 2013)

jerry russell said:


> Thank you to all that helped to put on this event. As always we had a fantastic time. I finally got to meet so many folks that I have only had the chance to interact with on this forum. I also got to see many of you that have become good friends over the last couple of years.
> 
> I have said it before but it is important to repeat it here, you folks are the kind of people that I wish I could expose my son to every day of his life. The young couple that I brought along (Evan and Cassie) were floored by how friendly everyone was to them. Evan brought home a new to him long bow and Cassie is now looking hard for something in the 25#-35# range. They are HOOKED!
> Driving home I could't help but think how lucky they were to find you folks this early in their young lives. It also warmed my heart to see all those families out there shooting together.
> ...



I bet Luke will do very well at knapping as well as bow building Jerry!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 17, 2013)

A few pic's from my camera and phone starting with a good breakfast with great friends before we hit the road south.


----------



## Blueridge (Feb 17, 2013)

Good to see everyone and meet some new folks . Had a great time.
Beautiful piece of property, thanks to all who hosted this shoot.


----------



## snakekiller (Feb 17, 2013)

Glad everyone came we enjpy sharing our place with all our freinds it was a blessed day


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Feb 17, 2013)

looks like yall had fun,hate I missed it.


----------



## ducky (Feb 17, 2013)

I had such a blast shooting with all of you  and I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## JFortson (Feb 17, 2013)

Had a GREAT time as always. Thanks to all that had a hand in setup course was fun but challenging.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 17, 2013)

I had a good time yesterday too. Not as cold as we thought it was going to be and the wind held off for the first go around.

I shot with two old friends and my 16 year old grandson, who recently got caught up in traditional Archery. He loved it and is ready to go again.

Thanks to everyone for a good time.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 17, 2013)

I had a blast. Always good to see friends that i don't get to talk to as often as i'd like to and the opportunity to  meet brand new ones. Awesome job setting up the course, fellas.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 17, 2013)

Had a grand time! Way more trips thru the targets than was expected...
A few pics I took.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks TBG for providing an event that allowed for a good time to be had by anyone who wanted to have one.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 17, 2013)

It was a great shoot with a large turn out


----------



## ngabowhunter (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks like ya'll had fun. Wish that I could have made it.


----------



## bamabird (Feb 17, 2013)

Great turnout.Good times with great folks.We are ALL truly blessed.My guest was really impressed with our group and is ready to try her hand at it,which I will be pleased to oblige...TS


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 18, 2013)

Man, we had a great turnout!
Thanks Chuck, Bobbie and the whole Evans clan, for allowing us the use of their beautiful slice of paradise. 
The getting together, having fun, eats and poking holes in foam was great!

Good job to Hatchet Dan for pulling this thing together and doing the cooking. Many thanks to the set up crew. We met there January 26 and worked this thing out. 
I thought the course laid out, and shot real well.
Thank to Tomi and Donnie for helping with the sign up table, t-shirts and food.

Most of all, thanks again to all of you that took the day to come shoot, and enjoy the company. Special thanks to you all who brought folks that never have been before.

This marks a really good start to TBG's 2013. Next up, the State Shoot March 16 & 17! Looking forward to having more fun. 

A picture from last year's CZ Shoot we printed, framed and presented to Chuck and Bobbie;


----------



## heartstopper4 (Feb 18, 2013)

Had a blast and met some great folks! Looking forward to more shoots in the future.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 18, 2013)

WOW great to see a good crowd and even better to see new faces coming!


----------



## Clipper (Feb 18, 2013)

I had a blast and shot until I could no longer hold my bow arm steady(lol).  I appreciate the shooting pointers I got and all the different folks I got to shoot with.  We had a great group of people there and I have decided to invite my granddaughter to the next shoot I get to attend.  I really appreciate the family atmosphere.  The new targets added a lot to the shoot.  Many thanks to our hosts and I hope we didn't damage too many trees(lol)!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 19, 2013)

Sure had a blast last weekend!!!!! Lots of cool pictures already here!!! Thanks!! That's funny that Al captured me trying to steal Dennis's Asbel zipper vest!!! sure looked warm didn't it!!
There was so many new folks there, I had a hard time keeping up with names and faces! Alot of happy grinning folks tho! The theme you see over and over, is happy faces all around!!!  And everyone loved the heat from the fire kettle for sure!!!
Thank You Dan B. and JakeAllen for all the hard work ya'll put into this weekend. Another Thank You goes out to Muzzy and Mark Land for the cool donations he brought by on Friday! We can use it all!!!!!
A Big Thanks to the Evans family for holding it on their place and putting us up overnight!!! Ya'll are THE BEST!!!!
I got a few pics myself.....here tiz:


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 19, 2013)

here's some more:  I sure wished I coulda turned loose long enough to shoot with Miss Katilyn!!!!! Her first time there!!! And Bill got there with his son this shoot!!!!  Lots of new faces....gotta learn names to go along!   Chuck rode me around to get the parked vehicles shots in the fields, wish it coulda be in the air, we had alot of folks attending!!!
Hope to see all of you at the Rock Ranch next month!!!!


----------



## ducky (Feb 19, 2013)

Great pictures!!!


----------

